

"13+ years of programming experience"? For a theater company website? - danso
http://www.mediabistro.com/joblistings/jobview.asp?joid=120514&c=jfbny

======
civilian
I think the idea is that: non-developers have a hard time interviewing for
developers. We use such an odd skillset that it's hard for other people to
test it. So, in place of a good interview process & testing, they require a
lot of years of experience.

They'll probably get a below-average coder with a lot of experience. Which is
a decent & low-risk option for them. After all, they're just managing a
theatre website.

~~~
chrisledet
^ this

------
typicalrunt
_13+ years of programming experience with C#, AJAX, JAVASCRIPT, XML, XSL,
HTML, DHTML, CSS, SSP.NET, Microsoft SQL Server technologies, PHP, MySQL, and
other open source technologies_

So that takes us back to 1998. Where was C# in 1998? Hell, even AJAX was
created in 1999 (according to Wikipedia).

I'm sure they mean 13 years of experience in general programming, but I hate
the way people word these job postings.

~~~
stretchwithme
Don't forget "other open source technologies", which shall remain a mystery.
Try to comply with that one.

------
beck5
In the trade we call this a typing mistake, ment to be a 3 or a 1.

~~~
moskie
Insiders often use the slang word "typo."

~~~
beck5
I always wondered about this word, I never really hear it, is it an
Americanism (UK here) or am I sheltered?

------
peteretep
I suspect the salary is likely to disappoint too. Good, cheap, willing to do
your dull CMS job, pick two

------
akitchell
Yup... typing msitake. 1-3+ years

How the heck did this make the front page of HN?!

~~~
flomincucci
*mistake

:D

